# Introducing myself with grammar rule!



## watuwanz (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, I found this website from Craigslist forum. I was fascinated when I saw this person post about how you can see all the different writing style on this website. So I visit the website right away. The first thing I am aware of is the "introduce yourself."  I think the reason I was aware of this specific topic and not any other topic because I think this is the starting point which I might be able to improve my grammar in writing if people see my post and start to reply to my post of what I can do to improve, then I would be on the right track. Anyone comment about anything related to grammar would be appreciated. Looking forward to see reply.

Ken


----------



## Nickie (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello to you, Ken, and welcome to the forum. As I have a Master's in English linguistics (which is even more than just grammar) I think I could help out occasiionally. You can always PM me when you have a specific question. 
I must warn you though, my time is limited, as I combine a full time job in education with my career as a writer.


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 7, 2008)

Woah.. woah.. slow down.. Welcome, anyway.
-Newnonel


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey there and welcome!  I think it's great that we were mention on Craigslist forums, and if you were looking for grammar comments on your above post, I'd say so far so good.  :thumbl:


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome, Ken, to this "writingforums" site. 

I learned about this site, too, just recently from craigslist (being a regular user of its community posts for jobs, events and its discussion forums). This forum seems much more accepting than most discussions, from what I have seen.

In response to your  question about grammar, always remember what none of us should forget, which is that English is a difficult language to use. 

Your use of it so far seems good. 

None of us should forget that writing can be difficult to do. 

Your approach of it so far seems good, too.

I have a degree in Communications, which is basically for journalism; I still never finish learning. Most importantly, I will never be so arrogant as to reject critique. What I was fortunate to get is a gift, which I always try to share.

Sometimes what I say or how I say something in English can be misinterpreted. We writers, as with all creative beings, have no control with interpretations. If we can't face criticism with any redeeming value, we should try something else. Likewise, if we can't give critique with any redeeming value, we should play elsewhere.

School taught me grammar, research, and brevity. I also learned general skills like overcoming rejection, joking about meaninglessness and enjoying social activities, whether we knew how the games played or not: there was a sense of rebellion with drinking, the companionship of friends and a way to escape television as the only means for social interaction; how we ever drew ourselves back into that reality in smoky, dark bars, watching meaningless sports is beyond me.

See, Ken, how I was able to express several thoughts of my 53 years while still keeping to the point of grammar? Perhaps, not... however, grammar's intent is for rules, and we humans never lose interest in knowing how to break them.

The important thing is to get your message across publicly in a simple and complete way.

Always have fun with writing, Ken, and again, welcome.


----------



## wacker (Dec 9, 2008)

A hearty welcome to the forum

wacker


----------



## Tatiiii (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## moderan (Dec 9, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey - welcome! I hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## watuwanz (Dec 13, 2008)

Nickie. I am glad to know that I can PM you with questions about grammar.  I will not take this opportunity for granted. Thank You. 

Newnonel. Seems like you like life to be loosen up a little bit more, haha. 

TiaMat10. Thanks for the comment.  I am glad to hear that my grammar was not as bad as I though it was. 

exocoetidae. The way how you use the sentence to describe your life is awesome. This encourage me to become a better writer.  I appreciate the time you spent on providing me with an example. 

I APPRECIATE ALL OF YOUR COMMENTS.


----------

